# Kontakt, Legato on Selected Groups



## mrazz (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello All!

I have a hurdy gurdy that I am about to sample. The instrument has an on going drone that never stops as the wheel is turned comprised of two notes one octave apart. Then there is a melody string that always makes its lowest note as the wheel is turned. The player then presses buttons to change the note of the melody string but when a button is released, the melody string returns to the original lowest note.

The Unisono/Portamento script works really well for the melody strings but of course cuts off the drone after moving to a different melody note since it seems to effect the instrument globally.

How do I apply the Unisono scripting set to legato with keyup trigger selected to particular groups? Are there existing legato with keyup trigger scripts out there somewhere? Can I use the allow/disallow group function? If so, how do I also allow the drone sample groups so they are not affected?


----------



## polypx (Feb 3, 2019)

You don't really need to use the Unisono script for this, since you don't want portamento on the Hurdy Gurdy. It could be adapted to do what you want (using Event Parameter Constants to identify events that belong to either the drone or the melody), but I think it's kind of overkill for your purpose.

All you really want is that melody pitch range to be monophonic, so any new note played within that range stops any others from that range and plays instead. Then, on release, if NO notes in that range are playing you want to trigger the bottom note indefinitely (duration 0), but kill it if the Drone is released.

Wouldn't that be sufficient?


----------



## mrazz (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, it is nice to have a little static portamento slide between those notes but not absolutely necessary. But your description is accurate. Seems like back in the day when I was working with hardware samplers I could turn on a mono/legato mode on layers or groups. Kontakt seems to only have number of voices to accomplish this but it isn't quite the same. Choosing 1 voice per group works except it doesn't retriever the original note you started with.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 4, 2019)

polypx said:


> It could be adapted to do what you want (using Event Parameter Constants to identify events that belong to either the drone or the melody), but I think it's kind of overkill for your purpose.



This is what I would do. The Unisono/Portamento script would need a small modification in note and release callbacks for this.


----------



## polypx (Feb 4, 2019)

If you want to use the Unisono/Portamento, there is already a KeyRange in the Expert section of that, which may be all you need to restrict the behaviour to the melody section of the Hurdy. It won't retrigger the open string group though, so you'll definitely have to add that.


----------



## mrazz (Feb 5, 2019)

The drone notes are layered on the same key as the lowest melody note to best simulate playing the instrument. But, the Unisono/Portamento script DOES retriever the open string when set to the correct mode.


----------

